# Please give me advice passenger gave me two 1 star ratings on the same trip.



## Kevin3981 (Feb 8, 2020)

Hello, I just started ubering last week. I have 30. Five star ratings I was on my way to getting premium SUV rides. I'm still a little unfamiliar with the setup.
So I pick up the customer and within two minutes. I'm looking at the navigation and I accidentally end the ride. She gets upset. She calls up Uber and starts another ride. I accept it and Continue to take her to her. destination. I apologized. I heard her complaining on the phone with Uber. They refunded her for the 1st 5 minutes of the trip. When you using Uber navigation I notice if u touch the screen the wrong way It's possible to accidentally end the trip. I already have five stars on the two trips.

Tonight I noticed my rating dropped to 4.6. And I know have two 1 star ratings. She was very upset and slam the door. So I'm positive. This was the customer that left the negative feedback. I called up Uber and ask them to at least just let her leave one negative feedback. I got hit with a double whammy. Why can a customer negatively impact your rating For an accident that was an honest mistake and uber doesn't care at all they just say to get more trips..

This killed my average and now I cant accept premium calls

Ouuch


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Don't worry. If you are new, you're in a Grace period and Uber will give you time to turn your rating around. Just don't make that mistake again.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

Advice - thicken your skin or give up on this gig.

This too shall pass.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

If she was upset after accidentally ending the ride I would tell her she needs to book a new driver to avoid being double rated.

That, or I would take her for free to her destination.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

JaxUberLyft said:


> Advice - thicken your skin or give up on this gig.
> 
> This too shall pass.


What Jax said.

Suck it up, buttercup.

Uber is a POS company with zero ethics. Consider yourself lucky that you found out this early in your driving days.


----------



## Defensive Driver (Aug 27, 2019)

JaxUberLyft said:


> Advice - thicken your skin or give up on this gig.
> 
> This too shall pass.


Make sure you kick their a*s out if they cross the line. Leave them stranded on that curb and rate them 1 Star.

Uber exposed me to a whole new world that I never thought existed. I'm only in my 20s. I had to mature up fast. I much rather drive Taxi. l I'm seriously considering full-time Taxi.


----------



## Eddie Dingle (Sep 23, 2019)

use ggogle maps or waze, the app nav is crap. also it means the nav app will be on top, so you cant accidentally mess with the uber app. Don't worry about the rating, it'll come back up pretty quickly.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

Didn't sound like a navigation problem, OP is new and unfamiliar with the app. But yeah go into the app and change the navigation, I use GoogleMaps as WAZE has too many popups and other crap that blocks the map. Hit the pic on the app, then Account-App Settings-Navigation.

Stuff like this happened to all of us when we were new. Don't sweat it as well as the rating. With only 50 rides those 2 one stars obviously have a big effect. Keep driving, get more 5 stars which will happen providing you don't have a dirty car, drive too fast or miss too many turns, and your rating will improve instantly. .


----------

